# Ummm....is that...uh...OH!



## MedicPrincess (Aug 24, 2006)

Got on shift at 0700 yesterday, with a relief Medic for my partner (my partner was sick) and very shortly after we have our first call.  Long fall from a billboard, patient appears unconscious, were getting a helicopter in the air.

Haul tail to scene, as we are almost there, FD on scene is sounding very stressed asking multiple times where we are.  Seriously guys, we were in station, its 4 miles to the scene in morning rush hour!  Gimme a break.

Now I had been warned that even though my partner d'jour has been a Medic for many years, he still gets excitable.  And they weren't kidding.  As we pull up on scene he is practically jumping out of the ambulance as he barks out "Get a collar, CID, backboard, stretcher, monitor, hurry comeon!"  Ok big guy, its not my first day.  

So he dang near sprints to the patient laying face down on the ground with FD waving him over, but none of them really doing anything.  As I gather up everything and approach the patient, I stop dead in my tracks.

THis is me..

"Ummm....Guys....guys...hey guys...Ummmm....guys!!!"

They are all kind of standing there looking at the guy on the ground.

"UHHH...guys...hey...Ummm, is that...umm...right there...guys!!"

Its like a freakin train wreck!! You don't want to look, but you have to.  So I start taking little baby steps towards the patient, still holding the monitor and the C-Collar.  

"Guys...hey...umm...is that Br..umm..you know...umm..."  and then as if the traffic passing by could hear me I finally spit it out, but in a barely audible whisper...  "Is that BRAIN!"

They all, almost in stereo, go YUP.  

"So I don't need these?"  Nope.  
"Medic 9, cancel all incoming, cancel the helo, DOA."

Poor guy landed basically on his right eye area and the rest of his face kind of smushed into the pavement, and about a tennisball size chunk of his brain shot out the top of his noggin.

It took everything I had not to reach down and touch it to see what it felt like.  And for the rest of the day every scene we went on the FF managed to "do me" perfectly..."Ummm...guys..." is all I heard all day.  APPARENTLY,  I stutter sometimes.  And the really bad part is, it wasn't just the FF from that department that were doing it.  The FF from other departments in the county had heard about my reaction too...ALL DAY!!!  they were doing the Umm, guys or whispering "Is that Brain?" to me.  Buttholes! 

But my partner d'jour did get some pretty freakin cool pictures.  When I get them, I will post a link....Not the real things, this is a family site afterall.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, look at the bright side. You didn't wander up to the patient with your arms outstretched while moaning "brraaaaiiinns.... BrrRrRAaAAaAiiiIInnNNS!"
Or, someone could have said "Is that a...D'OH! *slips on the puddle of cranial goo*"

See? It could have been a lot worse.

Gotta look at the bright side of things. I can look at the bright side of a fiery train derailment.


----------



## IrishEMT (Aug 24, 2006)

I remember the first time I saw brains. It leaked out of the back of a skull and onto my nice shoes.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 24, 2006)

And all along I thought you had a priapism story.  Good story, and I'm that new EMT that always runs towards the scene without any equipment or even a clipboard.  Yeah, that's me.


----------



## HorseHauler (Aug 24, 2006)

All those firefighters and no one had c-spine <_<


----------



## c-spine (Aug 25, 2006)

lmao @ no c-spine... 

I think seeing someone's brain would probably mess me up for a while.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> lmao @ no c-spine...
> 
> I think seeing someone's brain would probably mess me up for a while.



Slipping on it would be pretty bad too.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.stickergiant.com/page/sg/PROD/funins/zbs595


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ohhh hanibal


----------



## c-spine (Aug 25, 2006)

I think slipping on someone's brain would push me right out of EMS for good and for all. -.-


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> I think slipping on someone's brain would push me right out of EMS for good and for all. -.-



Aw, once you see one, they're not too bad. My first trip through the EMT-B courses (about 11 years ago - my last class was trip #2 into EMS land) was fun because we got to see lots of organs. Lungs, hearts, and brains. The doctor said "This guy was involved in a recent motorcycle wreck. he wasn't wearing a helmet. *plop* (drops brain onto a plate)"

Beware of those organ donor cards - your noodle might wind up in some EMT-B class! It was pretty neat, though. We got to see what happens to the brain after a blunt force head trauma. The guy went over the physics of the accident pretty well. Good lesson in mechanisms of injury. 

And hey, c'mon, let's face it - brains are cool. Especially if you're a zombie. :-D


----------



## JDFEMS (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmmnn..... *Plop*.... You know, Jello *Plops* when dropped from a spoon. Jam *Plops* when dropped from a spoon...  Brain *Ploping*........*shaking head* just not gonna do it!! Speaking of Brain, has anyone gone to see "Bodyworlds? (www.bodyworlds.com). It's playing in Houston, TX till 9/4/06, My and my beautiful Bride's 2nd aniversary) so I'm going to try and steal away this weekend (as I'm SURE she would have SERIOUS doubts about going NEXT weekend. She's not the apt dinner table/Latest Code discussion tablemate )


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

JDFEMS said:
			
		

> Hmmnn..... *Plop*.... You know, Jello *Plops* when dropped from a spoon. Jam *Plops* when dropped from a spoon...  Brain *Ploping*........*shaking head* just not gonna do it!!



I thought it was an appropriate sound effect. I guess it was more of a "*thwap*" but hey, this was 11 years ago and I've killed a lot of my own brain cells since then. ;-)


----------

